# New Outback 5th Wheel Sydney 28FBH-S



## dtbraun (Oct 6, 2004)

I've had a few motorhomes, Class A & C, and a truck camper. Still have the Northern Lite truck camper (keep that in mind when I mention hitch). They all had/have the typical oak interiors. I've been looking at 5th wheels for well over a year waiting for that special one that would make me say 'Wow'.

When I walked inside the Outback with it's white paneled cabinets and doors along with the fabric color schemes, I said 'WOW !'. I know other guys were saying how their wives went 'wow' when they saw inside. Well in my case I said 'wow' and my wife said 'oh that's nice'. It gave me the feeling of a small home/condo rather than the typical RV feeling caused by wood paneling.

Plus another nice feeling about it is the rear bedroom with the bunks feels like it's truely a small bedroom ... not a cubbie hole. Plus I've already figured out that once kids are grown, I'll remove bunks and the room will become either a nice pantry/laundry room or a small office with workstation.

Here's a good comparison for those that have seen or will see an Outback interior. In August we were in Colonial Williamsburg on a family vacation and stayed in a very nice timeshare. The timeshare was decorated in Colonial. When I first saw the inside of the Outback, that's exactly what it reminded me of.

I have a 2003 Dodge Ram3500 SRW 4X4 Turbo Cummins. I've installed the K&N Air Induction system and a 4 inch cat back exhaust with a flow thru muffler.

I installed the Valley Hitch Under Bed System with a 16K Double Pivot 5th Wheel and I also got the Gooseneck that mounts on same UBS. Since I still have the Northern Lite truck camper, it was VERY important that I got a hitch system that was removable and left the bed perfectly flat. The Valley works out very nice.

In closing, I pick up my Outback October 30th. I had to increase RV parking on side of my house to accomodate Outback and Northern Lite before I could bring home. That also gives dealer time to fix couple of problems I noticed. I plan on taking our first outing on Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## dtbraun (Oct 6, 2004)

Correction: mine is a 29FBH-S, not 28. It is 1'4" longer than the 28FRL-S.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congratulations on your new camper too! Sounds like you have thought it out well.

We're starting to get a number of Outback 5ers here now!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome and congrats!

A lot of us had the WOW expression when we saw the OUTBACKS! Years later, when I walked into the new Fivers...I said WOW again!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Now we get to say WOW evertime we go camping!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats and Welcome









Jim


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Dan,
We just got our brand new '05 28F RLS last week and took the shake down cruise this past weekend. Most everything was OK except in charging the water system the dealer had almost filled one of the grey tanks. I did not realize this until wife did dishes the first morning and the sink would not drain........
We both just love it so far and it pulls great! We are taking the easy chair out by the door as their are only two of us (and the three dogs) and making that the boot/shoe/water dish area with a standup coat rack in the corner. We then will not have to bother moving one to the couch top and lashing it down when we put the slide in, we can just put it on the side by the door out of the way.
Does anyone know if there is a way to set the heat at 50-55 degrees? I like to turn it on in the winter 8 hours or so before I am going to use it so it prewarms everything a bit. The remote only goes down to 63 degrees and the dealer says there is no way to adjust it lower. I use it frequently in the winter for short overnight stays and someitmes with my previous 5er just left it on at 50 for a few days if I was planning on using it again.
Bob


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think you can turn the heat below about 60. Seems I tried to. If you have electricty to it, you might want to put in a small electric heater. I plan to put one in our rig for when it is just a little chilly and I'm using the rv park's electricity.

I may remove one of the chairs as well. However, I haven't brought that subject up to the wife just yet.


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

I don't think you can turn the heat below about 60. Seems I tried to. If you have electricty to it, you might want to put in a small electric heater. I plan to put one in our rig for when it is just a little chilly and I'm using the rv park's electricity.

I have been using a small electric heater for the last couple of years in my trailers, but do not like to leave it on when I am not there. They have a history of burning down houses when left unattended.
Think that I will contact the factory and see what they say about setting lower heat.
Bob


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

I have been following the forum for a couple of months. I would like to thank all of the Outback owners in the forum.

I retired from the Navy two years ago (30 years service) and my wife and I got a Terry 20N. We have been camping for almost 30 years and decided we wanted to stop sleeping on the ground, in tents. We decided to try RV'ing and picked a small light TT (the 20N).

This year we decided we wanted to upgrade to a larger RV and we wanted to try a FW. We are avid Cowboy action Shooters. We wanted a FW that we could get all of our gear into. We wanted a bunkhouse for equipment storage for shoots and to sleep our Grand Kid's. We wanted a single super slide. We were thinking about a mid 20K price. We looked at six (6) differant manufactures and models of BH's. We followed the differant forum threads. We got an Outback. It looked like the Outbacks may have had a few equipment problems, most seem related to common installed equipment, equipment that almost all FW manufactures use. None of the problems seemed to relate to structrual problems, or actual construction problems. We liked the layout and the full bunkroom outside door beat a window or a Pack-N-Play door.

Last Sunday (10/10/04) we picked up our Outback. This weekend we will use it for the first full weekend. I will let you know how it went.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Love to see another vet on the site.







You are right in your assessment. Structurally, that is the frame and walls, seems to be very sound. The cabinets are a little fragile, but when you are trying to cut weight, something has to go. Overall, I have not had any problems with mine which is now 8 months old. Welcome to the forum!


----------

